# Anthurium



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey,do you guys think Anthurium is a good plant for darts?I have it in my 10 gal. and it seems to be doing well,even though ive only had it in the tank for a day.....any way my leucs seem to like it and it looks nice,but can it hurt the darts?


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Should be just fine. I use several different species and have never had a problem.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I love having these guys in my tanks, my only problem is the size they grow to, usually 1.5-2 feet for the smaller kinds (some of the larger kinds have leaves 3+ ft). Be warned it will probibly out grow your tank depending on the type!


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

They get big for most tanks, but you can semi-bonsai them by chopping off some of the new leaves. Tough plants and look nice.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

*Anthurium scandens*









Anthurium scandens is a great aroid for dart frog habitats. Like most plants of the genus, it is epiphytic but can be grown terrestrially in a loose mix. The big plus about this one is its size. Unlike most anthuriums, it is very small and probably the smallest available commercially. As its name implies, this particular species grows in a scandant, vining fashion and is best noted for its interesting fruit rather than its unintersting inflorescence. The leaves also make great climbing areas for the frogs and seem to be a preferred egg deposition site for many species. It does not grow too quickly yet can be cut back occasionally to control ist growth and the cuttings are easy to propagate. Can be grown in as small as a 10 gallon vivarium.

Mike 
Black Jungle Terrarium Supply


----------

